
Blackstone Reaches $4.7B Deal to Buy Ancestry.com - vinnyglennon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-05/blackstone-said-to-reach-4-7-billion-deal-to-buy-ancestry-com
======
cryptica
What is going on with the economy? This is absolutely insane.

